# Adjusting Linkage on TH350



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

Problem is when Parked position, it is difficult moving out of Park and into Drive, or any other gear for that matter. Seems to be sticking somewhere, and I have to usse a lot of force to get it out of the Park position...once in Drive...it can move a little easier into the other gears. Just while it is in Park, it feels like I might break something if using too much force.

I am thinking of first trying to adjust the linkage to see if that works....where is the linkage located, and before I start messing with it, is there any important steps/tips I need to be aware of?

I understand from the previous owner that he had replaced the Powerglide with this TH350. Runs fine...no issues...it's the lever that sticks and doesn't want to come out of Park so easily.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

do you have a floor shifter or column, on the floor shifter the cable goes bad or the button will not release, column pretty straight forward just check by the tranny i was messing with mine the other day theres a spring and things that could be bent or binding


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Dec 1 2010, 12:06 PM~19210055
> *do you have a floor shifter or column, on the floor shifter the cable goes bad or the button will not release, column pretty straight forward just check by the tranny i was messing with mine the other day theres a spring and things that could be bent or binding
> *


it's a floor shifter in a 66 impala. i'll be getting under there to have a look around.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD70_@Dec 1 2010, 04:14 PM~19212574
> *it's a floor shifter in a 66 impala.  i'll be getting under there to have a look around.
> *


Yeah, you're gonna have to take a look. Since it was modified by the previous owner, who knows how they did it. Has it always been like that ever since you had it?


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

take it to a hotrod guy or shop they rig up linkages all the time might be your best bet


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

pop the cable loose and run the lever through the gears. If it moves freely you are having an issue with tha shifter it's self or the cable. My guess is the cable needs to be adjusted so the button will have the room to disengage the shifter.

The shift lever is on the driver's side. It is pretty simple to tell you the truth. If I was there I would have it working in like 5 minutes.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

if its nothing external, ie: cable jam, or linkage failure, you are going to have to pull the pan off and see if the guide rod for the range selector isnt bent and/or binding


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

So th350's are cables or mechanical arms? or did they change throughout the years?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

its all mechanical, just depends on if its a cable moving the mechanical linkage or a rod coming down from the steering column


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im willing to bet you had the same problem i did, i have a th350 too...


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

been out of town for a few days...gonna get underneath later today to see what's going on.

Hardluck--you had the same problem? what did you have to do?


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

i think i may have found the cause...took a picture with my phone, as you can see...the lever coming down from the floor board is rubbing on some nasty bent looking metal...the lever connects to the rod--threaded at the end, and moves the linkage up on the drivers side of the transmission towards the front. i can see the cotter pin bending as a result of moving this crap hard.

gonna try to use my cut-off wheel to remove more of that metal rubbing up against the lever...


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

spoke too soon. that wasn't metal, it was rubber...which is good.

after removing the cotter pint to the rod...i was able to move the shifter from inside easy...

i can see that the rod itself is brushing up against the bottom of the floor board--also removed the link where the rod connects itself...looks like some crafty work, but not crafty enough to make this work without any probs--see below. when the rod is removed from that linkage going inside the transmission, i can move the linkage through all the gears, no probs...but it's when the rod is hooked to the linkage, the rod starts rubbing against the floor board cuz it is too close... :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well shit that sucks, at least you dont have to drop the pan, i had to to fix mine, the range selector guide rod for the park pawl got bent and the buffer spring and plunger got hung up on it, i could only shift into reverse untill i fixed it  i shoulda took pics of how i fixed it.


----------

